# Internet in Nicosia



## rhonn (Jul 17, 2008)

My family will be coming to Cyprus for a 6 month period starting in January 2009, and need to connect to high speed Internet in our apartment. Are there any recommendations for providers who could connect us?


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Primetel provides hi speed, tv and reular phone.


----------



## rhonn (Jul 17, 2008)

*Internet in Cyprus*

Thanks. I will check it out. I have also heard of Cytanet. Any suggestions as to which is best?


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

We were using Cytanet for our phone and broadband until we moved. We found the service better and cheaper than the UK. We will go with Cytanet again once our phone line to the new house is installed. I am currenly using a Cytanet-Vodaphone USB modem and it is sooooo slow compared to broadband!

Babs


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I am on the internet for around 12 hours or more a day and use Cytanet broadband.
I am sure that as Cytanet is the main provider in Cyprus broadband will be avaliable wherever you are. It is only the more remote villages that do not have it yet.

Veronica


----------



## rhonn (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks to both of you. I will go with Cyta.


----------

